# Moving to Macau



## DadTwoThree

Hi all, am a Brit moving to Macau in Jan 2013, any expats can give me the low down on accom charges, how safe it is, things to do etc.

Moving on my own with good job and salary, have recently been over for interview but did not get time to explore except downtown for an hour.

Thanks,

T


----------



## Heading-to-Macau

*Did you make the move?*

Hey,


Just curious to know if you made the move. I'm working in construction and have been expat in the UAE for 12 years and am seriously considering an option to go to Macau as well. Still under negotiation, but i think its heading the right way.

Can you give me an idea on accommodation costs as I'm getting very mixed signals. Would love to be able to find a house in Colloane, but virtually impossible to find anything on the internet!

Best regards.


----------



## DadTwoThree

Yes mate I made the move and I moved from UAE also!!

Accom is costly but not as much as UAE I downsised to a 1 bed and am paying 9,000 MOP PM and am in Macau, Others over the bridge are paying upto twice that ammount for a 2 bed but it is not an exact science, I consider mine affordable and perfect for someone on their own, if you have family and your package is good you will no doubt get bigger!! You wont get a car unless your mad! so bus would be better, I travel 25 min on a bus for equivalant of 3DHMS, it really depends on what your package is or your willing to pay. Hope this helps.


----------



## earlysunrise

HI, 

Saw your post and wondering if you can give some advice. I just got a job offer to Macao, to work in one of the casinos. Can you tell me, how do you get around? Is it a good idea to bring my car over there? Is street parking hard to find? Do most apartments have parking garage for vehicals? Where is best place to live if you work in the casinos strip? How is traffic on freeways in peak hours ( morning and evening)? Do you have any advice on salary negotiating, and give me an idea of what expats to Macao should expect these days? How was your relocation experience ? What "incentives" are typical and is short term housing for expat relocation something everyone should expect? My partner and I are still considering the offer, and have not made counter offer yet... so any advice would be great ! Thanks in advance!


----------



## DadTwoThree

earlysunrise said:


> HI,
> 
> Saw your post and wondering if you can give some advice. I just got a job offer to Macao, to work in one of the casinos. Can you tell me, how do you get around? Is it a good idea to bring my car over there? Is street parking hard to find? Do most apartments have parking garage for vehicals? Where is best place to live if you work in the casinos strip? How is traffic on freeways in peak hours ( morning and evening)? Do you have any advice on salary negotiating, and give me an idea of what expats to Macao should expect these days? How was your relocation experience ? What "incentives" are typical and is short term housing for expat relocation something everyone should expect? My partner and I are still considering the offer, and have not made counter offer yet... so any advice would be great ! Thanks in advance!


Will try in order of questions - Get around by bus, cheap and saves the traffic which is mad, I wouldnt drive here if you dont have to, busses are good and cheap. Dont bring your car, parkin g spaces are not available unless you have unlimited funds, street parking is few and far between. Depends what strip you are working on but Macau has good accom, so does Taipa but more costly. Salary is up to you my friend depends what you job is, but ry and get a flight home a year at least and some accomadation allowance, again this will depend on your position within the company.Relocation for me was OK but the money I got went on the upfronmt fees for the accomadation as dose most peoples!. Re counter offer this will depend on what you have to offer and whether they are willing to pay for it, I negotiated an uplift of 12,000 MOP and a flight home per year, up to you though, again will depend on what you are giving them in relation to ex pat experience in your job. Bare in mind Macau is not like China, 80% work in the casino business, ex pat managers are nearly always running the show as they dont have the quals we have regardless of what country you are coming from!!. Best of luck hope this helps.:juggle:


----------



## holdmygold

Hi,

I'm an American that's in Macau now. Was wondering if you have any advice in finding jobs here? It's seems nearly impossible to find a job through websites. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jobhunting

*Help!!!*

Hey everybody does anybody know where a US electrician might be able to find work there? I have a masters license in 2 states and I have been working on 50hz systems for the past 6 years on and off so I am familiar with the system. Any help would be greatly appericated.


----------



## RitaLee

*Apartment / Query in Macau*

HI everyone to Macau

I am a local and might be able to answer give simple directions regarding your relacation query in Macau

I also have different types of apartments to lease... fyi, please check out Justlanded website for more info

good luck and have great time in Macau:fingerscrossed:

cheers
Rita


----------

